# How do you keep the top edge of your rimless tank clean?



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

keep low your carbonate content in water (it means low kH and low gH), it will reduce white stains on glass.
I'm using algae scrapper or JBL Blanki to clean the white stains


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I use the _original_ Magic Eraser (that has no soap or additives) in the tank and underwater with no problems.

If over the waterline, wetting it with a bit of vinegar will help dissolve the deposits. Some people used to add vinegar to tanks in significant quantities as a pH reducer. Though I wouldn't recommend that (can cause bacterial blooms), getting a little in the tank while cleaning is harmless.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

Lower the water line about an inch or two during a waterchange, put a little vinegar into a algae sponge and rub away.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Razor blade.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I also use the original magic eraser. I clean the whole glass with it and it beats anything I have ever used.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

+1 on vinegar


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

It the white deposit is super hard, razor blade is the only way it will come off, otherwise, a razor blade will bulldoze any remaining deposits. In my case with the hard hong kong water, only a razor blade could scrape off the white crud.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

When scraping it you just have to try to catch the crud that comes off. Otherwise it will just re dissolve in the water and end right back where it was scraped from. A PITA in other words!


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea, the best thing to do is lower the water level so the white crud is not in soaked in water, and is highly visible on the glass in the absence of water. Wet the white crud, scrape it, and since it is wet, the loosened white crud will continue to stick onto the glass (most of it), then just wipe it off.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

A sock dipped in tankwater...

Maybe it's time I look into finding one of these erasers


----------



## tooms (Feb 28, 2011)

g33tar said:


> A sock dipped in tankwater...
> 
> Maybe it's time I look into finding one of these erasers


Sock? That actually sounds like a very practical idea!


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

tooms said:


> Sock? That actually sounds like a very practical idea!


Yes but be sure you use a footstool, trying to lift your leg up over the top of the tank can be dangerous!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

meowfish said:


> Yes but be sure you use a footstool, trying to lift your leg up over the top of the tank can be dangerous!


I see wut you did thar! :icon_lol:


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

I usually use my hand. If there are stubborn stains from me being lazy, I use a razor blade on a wet surface so it won't scratch.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

DarkCobra said:


> I use the _original_ Magic Eraser (that has no soap or additives) in the tank and underwater with no problems.
> 
> If over the waterline, wetting it with a bit of vinegar will help dissolve the deposits. Some people used to add vinegar to tanks in significant quantities as a pH reducer. Though I wouldn't recommend that (can cause bacterial blooms), getting a little in the tank while cleaning is harmless.


I wish someone had mentioned these long ago. I tried one today and it cleans the inside glass like none of those scrubbies at the lfs ever have. It takes off GSA like nobodies business. ADA could put them in a pretty silver box and sell them for $20 each they work so well.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

DarkCobra said:


> I use the _original_ Magic Eraser (that has no soap or additives) in the tank and underwater with no problems.
> 
> If over the waterline, wetting it with a bit of vinegar will help dissolve the deposits. Some people used to add vinegar to tanks in significant quantities as a pH reducer. Though I wouldn't recommend that (can cause bacterial blooms), getting a little in the tank while cleaning is harmless.





Jeff5614 said:


> I wish someone had mentioned these long ago. I tried one today and it cleans the inside glass like none of those scrubbies at the lfs ever have. It takes off GSA like nobodies business. ADA could put them in a pretty silver box and sell them for $20 each they work so well.


So you can use the plain old magic eraser with fish or shrimp in the tank with the eraser completely submerged while cleaning with no ill effects?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's a thread where some reef guys are using it with no problems..http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f...an-magic-eraser-for-algae-removal-154753.html


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Filter floss! Works like a charm.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

bsmith said:


> So you can use the plain old magic eraser with fish or shrimp in the tank with the eraser completely submerged while cleaning with no ill effects?


Yup, as long as it is the original. My plants, fish, snails and shrimp are fine. I have a 75g and one eraser lasts months. When it gets dirty or torn, just toss out and grab a new one.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Cant wait till my next trip to Target.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been using the Magic Erasers for many years now, after seeing someone else mention it. Two or three easy swipes at most, and GSA is completely gone. I'm honestly surprised they haven't caught on more in that time. Have yet to see one negative remark about them.

One of these days I will go ahead and rip the pad off my acrylic-safe scrubber and glue Magic Erasers on so I don't even have to get my arm wet.


----------

